# Official Sticker Job Thread



## ThunderChunky

Show them off.


----------



## rakaton

That`s awesome man....


----------



## yuhaoyang

Not really a sticker, but I drew it in with a sharpie


----------



## cjcameron11

love stickers, can't wait for my new berzerker to sticker bomb the shit out of it


----------



## jojoinabox

yuhaoyang said:


> Not really a sticker, but I drew it in with a sharpie


:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## linvillegorge

My old rock board on the right


----------



## df_321

Where do you guys get all of you large stickers?


----------



## MistahTaki

Mail or email companies saying you want stickers they'll hook you up. Some companies ask for a couple bucks and they'll give you a butt load. Last year I mailed capita 2 bucks and they mailed me next season's catalog with a ton of stickers at their cost.


----------



## IndraRipper

My new board is the one with no stickers, got some more on it now, will post picks of it stickered later.


----------



## <<AnGeLu$>>

Here It's mine

Also got stickers for my new libtech but did't gather enough courage to put them on yet hahaha


----------



## jojoinabox

10charchar


----------



## ThunderChunky

I get my stickers from eternalsnow.com. I still have yet to find Red Bull stickers though. Those fuckers are hard.


----------



## cjcameron11

Yeah red bull are hard to get, I got mine from a mate sponsored by them that's the only way I could find one


----------



## IndraRipper

"I like it on top" lol I need one!

Here are some redbull stickers
110871142506


----------



## dkzach

My best sticker job to date, I working on another ill post it later!

:cheeky4: :cheeky4: :cheeky4: :cheeky4: :cheeky4: :cheeky4:

should I put a large C.R.E.A.M sticker where the small one is even though the ing in everything doesnt fit? lol


----------



## IdahoFreshies

i posted this a few times last season...

it was at 21 stickers before some got ripped off or ruined from hard core gnar shredding


----------



## jojoinabox

dkzach said:


> My best sticker job to date,


I absolutely love your sticker job. and your #lobster board. and all the stickers on it. and where you placed them. you are amazing.


----------



## BurtonAvenger

Ugh so many bad bad bad sticker jobs. Cross company stickers seriously people? Bad placement that looks like you just bukkaked stickers all over? Really? Fuck what happened to people being innovative with sticker jobs. Thank god I have a plotter and I can just make obscenely huge team die cuts like I'm pro.


----------



## Nivek

HAHAHAAHAAHA. Really alls? Cross brands is just embarrassing.


----------



## dkzach

Man i want me one of those ride, rossignol never summer libtech colaberation boards ! where did you get it! AND WITH A BUILT IN RAZOR MOUSE PAD life would never be so complete...


----------



## cjcameron11

Devestated


----------



## linvillegorge

BurtonAvenger said:


> Ugh so many bad bad bad sticker jobs. Cross company stickers seriously people? Bad placement that looks like you just bukkaked stickers all over? Really? Fuck what happened to people being innovative with sticker jobs. Thank god I have a plotter and I can just make obscenely huge team die cuts like I'm pro.


My old rock board was just so beat to shit that I was basically looking to wallpaper it. I don't give a shit about repping companies. :laugh:


----------



## BurtonAvenger

You give enough of a shit to comment on my cultural observation. Now I'm going to go make a giant red bull sticker and set it on fire. Just because I can.


----------



## linvillegorge

BurtonAvenger said:


> You give enough of a shit to comment on my cultural observation. Now I'm going to go make a giant red bull sticker and set it on fire. Just because I can.


Commenting about your cultural observation means that I care about repping companies? 

Hell, the vast majority of stickers on my board are of the beer and music variety.


----------



## BurtonAvenger

And beer isn't culturally important?


----------



## woodzie

IndraRipper said:


>


I love your new board, have you used it yet in the park? Can't wait to see the updated photos of it.


----------



## sabatoa

BurtonAvenger said:


> And beer isn't culturally important?


Blasphemy!


----------



## IdahoFreshies

BurtonAvenger said:


> Ugh so many bad bad bad sticker jobs. Cross company stickers seriously people? Bad placement that looks like you just bukkaked stickers all over? Really? Fuck what happened to people being innovative with sticker jobs. Thank god I have a plotter and I can just make obscenely huge team die cuts like I'm pro.


I don't give a shit, go get fucked, who made you the snowboard sticker aficionado any way? 



Nivek said:


> HAHAHAAHAAHA. Really alls? Cross brands is just embarrassing.


Dear god, the hell is the big deal? Not like i'm actually repping anything, maybe I like ALL of the brands. 



dkzach said:


> Man i want me one of those ride, rossignol never summer libtech colaberation boards ! where did you get it! AND WITH A BUILT IN RAZOR MOUSE PAD life would never be so complete...


:laugh:HAHA congrats! You are the first person to notice what that little green sticker was, and that it has NOTHING to do with snowboarding. My air blaster one basically got shredded and ripped off, so I just covered it up with a huge turtle beach sticker...still nothing to do with snowboarding and I still don't care



linvillegorge said:


> My old rock board was just so beat to shit that I was basically looking to wallpaper it. I don't give a shit about repping companies. :laugh:


That's basically what this one is. It's my shit stick park board that I don't care what happens to it. As far as the stickers go i'm going for variety and how many different ones I can fit on there.


----------



## IndraRipper

woodzie said:


> I love your new board, have you used it yet in the park? Can't wait to see the updated photos of it.



Thanks, used it today at the indoor park session and it was super fun.
Buttery, locked onto rails and boxed and had enough pop.
I'll post pics as soon as it dries off


----------



## IndraRipper




----------



## woodzie

IndraRipper said:


> Thanks, used it today at the indoor park session and it was super fun.
> Buttery, locked onto rails and boxed and had enough pop.
> I'll post pics as soon as it dries off


Looking Sweeet! I'm thinking of getting the Rome for this season coming....

Will you take your Artifact Rocker on the mountain at all?


----------



## IndraRipper

Yes I take all my boards to the mountain but there are no even slightly local mountains.
Rome boards are great, I have been riding their boards for like 2 1/2 seasons and love them.
Artifact rocker and the Cheaptrick, both amazing boards.


----------



## woodzie

IndraRipper said:


> Yes I take all my boards to the mountain but there are no even slightly local mountains.
> Rome boards are great, I have been riding their boards for like 2 1/2 seasons and love them.
> Artifact rocker and the Cheaptrick, both amazing boards.


Ok sweet, Well EVO.com has the Artifact Rocker for 240 USD, so I think I will buy it shortly.


----------



## BurtonAvenger

IdahoFreshies said:


> I don't give a shit, go get fucked, who made you the snowboard sticker aficionado any way?


Obviously you do give a shit you responded. I made myself the grand puba of the sticker placement and allotment association of the shredtastic shredder or SPAASS.


----------



## IdahoFreshies

BurtonAvenger said:


> Obviously you do give a shit you responded. I made myself the grand puba of the sticker placement and allotment association of the shredtastic shredder or SPAASS.


shut up, you live in brek, your argument is invalid


----------



## cjcameron11

what does living in breck have to do with it? pretty sure its not a big deal who sticker bombs their board and what they put on it, i don't worry about what others think, maybe you shouldn't either....


----------



## eclipse1018

one of the best i've seen @ indra ripper


----------



## BurtonAvenger

IdahoFreshies said:


> shut up, you live in brek, your argument is invalid


It's actually spelled Breck. But it's OK I can sense your jealousy from over here after all Idaho has nothing going for it except being stuck between WA, OR, UT, and WY which offer way more. If we sold it to China as a nuclear testing grounds no one would care or notice.


----------



## IndraRipper

eclipse1018 said:


> one of the best i've seen @ indra ripper


Thank you it means a lot that it is appreciated.


----------



## ThunderChunky

I thought my stickerz made me cool though....


----------



## ThunderChunky

I was gonna say something along the lines of who cares if you cross brand.....but then I remembered all my stickers match my gear.


----------



## IdahoFreshies

cjcameron11 said:


> what does living in breck have to do with it? pretty sure its not a big deal who sticker bombs their board and what they put on it, i don't worry about what others think, maybe you shouldn't either....


It was a joke, get it? I could care less what people on the internet say, i take almost none of this seriously...maybe you should do the same if you are giving me a lesson on what i should and shouldn't care about hmmm?


BurtonAvenger said:


> It's actually spelled Breck. But it's OK I can sense your jealousy from over here after all Idaho has nothing going for it except being stuck between WA, OR, UT, and WY which offer way more. If we sold it to China as a nuclear testing grounds no one would care or notice.


:laugh: You make me the truth hurt so much! But you can keep your Colorado nonsense. SLC is my goal.


----------



## cjcameron11

IdahoFreshies said:


> It was a joke, get it? I could care less what people on the internet say, i take almost none of this seriously...maybe you should do the same if you are giving me a lesson on what i should and shouldn't care about hmmm?


Well apparently not, forgive me for not understanding someones humour when they are telling someone to get fucked in the way you did. And FYI it wasn't a lesson on who should or shouldn't care, it was basically a calm down who gives a shit what someone thinks of your board.


----------



## ppan

I would like an image of THIS champion a real power of nature LOL

Snowboard Bird uccello snowboard - YouTube


----------



## IdahoFreshies

cjcameron11 said:


> Well apparently not, forgive me for not understanding someones humour when they are telling someone to get fucked in the way you did. And FYI it wasn't a lesson on who should or shouldn't care, it was basically a calm down who gives a shit what someone thinks of your board.


By now i would think you would understand who I was talking to. It's BA...the king of douche. You can tell him and call him what ever you want, in fact that's probably the right approach any way. And like I said, I don't need you to tell me to calm down and not care what people think. I already got both of those covered thanks.


----------



## cjcameron11

You're welcome!


----------



## BurtonAvenger

IdahoFreshies said:


> By now i would think you would understand who I was talking to. It's BA...the king of douche. You can tell him and call him what ever you want, in fact that's probably the right approach any way. And like I said, I don't need you to tell me to calm down and not care what people think. I already got both of those covered thanks.


Yeah you're doing a great job from Idaho not caring. You need some ice for that butt hurt.


----------



## IdahoFreshies

BurtonAvenger said:


> Yeah you're doing a great job from Idaho not caring. You need some ice for that butt hurt.


Clearly you cannot comprehend the level of fucks I do not give about this particular situation.


----------



## ShredMister

my Rome reverb rocker :thumbsup:


----------



## ThunderChunky

Nice. I'll post my new one for my Mod as soon as I get it done.


----------



## ShredMister

thanks!, waiting for my spacecraft sticker and I will put an update!, Love Rome boards can never go wrong w them.. what bindings you ride?


----------



## ThunderChunky

On my Garage Rocker it's Mobs. On my Mod it's gonna be 390 Boss.


----------



## ShredMister

ThunderChunky said:


> On my Garage Rocker it's Mobs. On my Mod it's gonna be 390 Boss.


sick, I just purchased 390 boss decade for a hell of a steal 160$ out the door :thumbsup:


----------



## ShredMister

390 boss decades!


----------



## henry06x

Camo was done with duct tape prints.


----------



## ThunderChunky

I lied. The Mod looks to sick to put stickers on it. Seriously and amazing graphic.


----------



## ShredMister

ThunderChunky said:


> I lied. The Mod looks to sick to put stickers on it. Seriously and amazing graphic.


What model is your mod? 11-12?


----------



## ThunderChunky

12..............


----------



## chandler

I win.

Not really. I'm redoing it before the season.


----------



## yuhaoyang

Any suggestions of what to add? So far on the list... a chocobo.
not much room after bindings are mounted though

yes I'm well aware it'll wipe off really quickly. Thank god, so do not want this to be permanent lol


----------



## chandler

what time does the narwhal bacon?


----------



## kushman

yuhaoyang said:


> Any suggestions of what to add? So far on the list... a chocobo.
> not much room after bindings are mounted though
> 
> yes I'm well aware it'll wipe off really quickly. Thank god, so do not want this to be permanent lol


You realize your board includes just about everything that is wrong with Reddit these days, prepare to be approached by socially awkward teenagers using played out catchphrases and terrible puns if they see your graphics. 

You should draw Butthurt Basement Dweller somewhere in the mix, then I feel like the true internet would be much better represented, extra bonus points if he's saying "Would not Bang"


----------



## Pickle

chandler said:


> what time does the narwhal bacon?


whenever the fuck it wants to, but primarily at midnight


----------



## IdahoFreshies

yuhaoyang said:


> Any suggestions of what to add? So far on the list... a chocobo.
> not much room after bindings are mounted though
> 
> yes I'm well aware it'll wipe off really quickly. Thank god, so do not want this to be permanent lol


art:thumbsup:


----------



## henry06x

Just noticed my origonal post picture didn't work.









Buddy of mines a caricature artist and did my googles for me.


----------



## chandler

The Kink looks good!




Pickle said:


> whenever the fuck it wants to, but primarily at midnight


you got that right.


----------



## DrrrtyChurro

Really bad picture thanks to a slow shutter speed go-pro. Boards: Rome Test Board 152 from last season (This seasons butterknife <--Sooo siick!), Burton Mr. Nice Guy155, and CustomX158

8Mile Life, B&B Boardshop!!


----------



## henry06x

chandler said:


> The Kink looks good!


Thank you!


----------



## ThadCastle

just a couple










last years stick (far left)


----------



## HiImBrian

idk what Travis Rice was thinking when he designed this board. It's so ugly I had to try and save it by covering it with stickers haha.


__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## chandler

He needed his all seeing eye since he's in the illuminati


----------



## Deviant

I have one of those "Fuck FIS/Give us snowboarding back" stickers too, but haven't figured out where to place it yet that would look decent.


----------



## Gdog42

IndraRipper said:


>


Where did you get that US Air Force sticker? That's awesome!


----------



## Mjc1859




----------



## Max89

*I love the board, but hated the graphics... so I bastardized it.*

Yeah... I know I have a problem...


































Fun Fact: I'm rocking RomeBoss390's on a board covered with Nitro's Raiden stickers. Cry about it.


----------



## Kayeby

My sister got me these weatherproof stickers as part of her Christmas present. Her boyfriend is a graphics designer and this is one of his designs that I liked. I couldn't believe she remembered! She even conspired with my husband to match the colour to the helmet strap.


----------



## globoat

Can't ride so well but I've got stickers...


----------



## sabatoa

Understated but I dig it.


----------



## trapper

Nice. Where do you guys get those snowboardingforum.com stickers anyways?


----------



## sabatoa

trapper said:


> Nice. Where do you guys get those snowboardingforum.com stickers anyways?


There's a thread where you can order one, a few guys here make them.

http://www.snowboardingforum.com/site-news-updates-suggestions/38900-sbforum-vinyl-25.html


----------



## Lealzzyy

My board got jacked and the guy took off all my stickers, but heres pre-stolen snowboard








When it was stolen i bought a new setup, and the stickers are coming back.








Kill It and Grill It


----------



## Gdog42

Is the board in the 2nd photo the one that was stolen, or is it just a new board with the same bindings?

If it is the stolen one, how did you get it back? I can't stand thieves. I would have "killed and grilled" that asshole if he had stolen my board! :laugh:

But that's why I use a lock. A Bell bike lock with a key, so they can't just snip it with pliers like the pocket lock;, although mine still does fit in my pocket.


----------



## Lealzzyy

Gdog42 said:


> Is the board in the 2nd photo the one that was stolen, or is it just a new board with the same bindings?
> 
> If it is the stolen one, how did you get it back? I can't stand thieves. I would have "killed and grilled" that asshole if he had stolen my board! :laugh:
> 
> But that's why I use a lock. A Bell bike lock with a key, so they can't just snip it with pliers like the pocket lock;, although mine still does fit in my pocket.


I posted a story in the general thread about it, and yeah its the same board.


----------



## kberkel

You guys are nuts, it's sick 

Got my first plain ol' board off ebay 2 weeks ago

looked like this:










Got a few stickers in, all white for now, but some more colorful ones should be here next week 










Already had a friend go.. "Yo is your snowboard a DC snowboard?" :dizzy: I do love their pants.


----------



## ThadCastle

simple


----------



## kberkel

damn new hobbies, already spending money when I'll probably only go out once more this year :icon_scratch:










Looks so much different from 3 weeks ago. Got the Ride Delta's for $65 new, crazy difference from the Burton Freestyles. They're a PITA to unlatch when they're real tight though. Can you apply grease or something?

[edit] figured it out.. the hinge on the latch sucks so you press in with your thumb to get the extra leverage.


----------



## Lealzzyy

kberkel said:


> damn new hobbies, already spending money when I'll probably only go out once more this year :icon_scratch:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks so much different from 3 weeks ago. Got the Ride Delta's for $65 new, crazy difference from the Burton Freestyles. They're a PITA to unlatch when they're real tight though. Can you apply grease or something?
> 
> [edit] figured it out.. the hinge on the latch sucks so you press in with your thumb to get the extra leverage.


She's lookin' prettier now.


----------



## ddubs515

Just one sticker says it all


----------



## kberkel

ddubs515 said:


> Just one sticker says it all


:thumbsup:


----------



## Gdog42

Here's my board. I just took the photos from the setup thread:










I have a lot of the dogfunk stickeys. I've been wanting to get some free stickeys from companies via mail but couldn't really be bothered in the end. I was in Zumiez the other week and they were selling all theirs for over $5.

I said "_please!_ Ain't nobody got cash for that!" :laugh:

I also did *this* to my front highback:










Now people on the lift behind me know where I'm from. Marvelous.


----------



## Stealthlead

I derped my board since I was getting sick of Ride's fairly ugly turquoise. Just some carbon fiber and scraps left over from work cut by me.

Before-









After-
















Since I can be such a derp on the slopes..


----------



## Gdog42

Stealthlead said:


> I derped my board since I was getting sick of Ride's fairly ugly turquoise. Just some carbon fiber and scraps left over from work cut by me.


So you removed the topsheet? What exactly did you do? Your derped-out ride looks nice! :eusa_clap:


----------



## Stealthlead

Gdog42 said:


> So you removed the topsheet? What exactly did you do? Your derped-out ride looks nice! :eusa_clap:


Thanks =] 

The factory paint/top sheet still remains and is unharmed (its actually protected by the over sheet of vinyl now). I just took off the bindings and wrapped the entire board in vinyl with some carbon fiber scraps laying around the shop (I work at a vinyl shop, we usually do cars like this). The colorful design was also some scraps from a vehicle we wrapped a while back, I saved them because I loved the look so much (I think we called it unicorn vomit lol).


----------



## Gdog42

Stealthlead said:


> Thanks =]
> 
> The factory paint/top sheet still remains and is unharmed (its actually protected by the over sheet of vinyl now). I just took off the bindings and wrapped the entire board in vinyl with some carbon fiber scraps laying around the shop (I work at a vinyl shop, we usually do cars like this). The colorful design was also some scraps from a vehicle we wrapped a while back, I saved them because I loved the look so much (I think we called it unicorn vomit lol).


That's a great story. I love seeing how people sometimes customize their stuff. :thumbsup:
"Unicorn vomit" kind of goes with the sticker too, even though that's not exactly a unicorn!


----------



## OhJustFlows

*Sticker Project*

This is what my board looks like now, just picked it up this season (Ride Buckwild 2013) and the thing is a monster.









Now here is what I want it to look like in a few weeks. I've got a printer that can print vinyls so getting the stickers wont be a problem. I printed the to-be stickers onto regular paper just test out how they'd look.









If i do say so myself, this is definitely one of my best sticker jobs to date.

Let me know what you guys think.


----------



## East§ide

i love the graphics on my Evo so much that I cant bring myself to put stickers on it...except for one smalllllll Obey sticker right after the Evo letters that youd never even know was a sticker lol









instead i went fucking crazy on my helmet haha
(dont mind the weird pics, i was seeing how the new splices looked lol)


----------



## Gdog42

East§ide said:


> instead i went fucking crazy on my helmet haha
> (dont mind the weird pics, i was seeing how the new splices looked lol)


That's awesome! I've been trying to put stickers on my helmet, too, but every time I try they go on all messed up because of the curvature of the helmet.

How did you get yours on so clean? :icon_scratch: Looks nice! :thumbsup:


----------



## East§ide

It's weird I know but ever since I was little I loved stickers and I used to put stickers on everything.. Basically it just takes alot of patience .. The Oakley symbol was the hardest to lay flat but I just kept peeling and resticking. The actual lettering I just put on one letter at a time and tried to keep the spacing and curvature even.


----------



## Gdog42

East§ide said:


> It's weird I know but ever since I was little I loved stickers and I used to put stickers on everything.. Basically it just takes alot of patience .. The Oakley symbol was the hardest to lay flat but I just kept peeling and resticking. The actual lettering I just put on one letter at a time and tried to keep the spacing and curvature even.


Hmm, thanks. I'll try that next time. 

So I just cut the sticker into pieces and then jigsaw it back together on the helmet? That makes sense because less space would mean less bubbles and creases.


----------



## East§ide

Actually I kept it all as one piece , I just bent the paper backing and placed each letter one at a time, though cutting it would be just as good . There is one tiny crease in the Oakley symbol also, but physics didn't really give me an option lol 

I stickered the shit out of my truck.. And my girlfriends truck also. I'm relentless lol

Def lmk how it works out for you though man I wanna see pics


----------



## OhJustFlows

East§ide said:


> instead i went fucking crazy on my helmet haha
> (dont mind the weird pics, i was seeing how the new splices looked lol)


What helmet is that? my helmet is now to small and im looking to get new one. how do you like it?


----------



## East§ide

It's a Bern Baker..I personally love it, super light and I like the little brim.. The only other company I'm debating trying is Sandbox cause I really like how they look lol.


----------



## Gdog42

East§ide said:


> It's a Bern Baker..I personally love it, super light and I like the little brim.. The only other company I'm debating trying is Sandbox cause I really like how they look lol.


Sandbox helmets look nice, but the one thing I don't like about them is that they don't have audio compatibility like Bern and some other brands.

I would stick with Bern (as long as it's EPS and certified), because they're insanely low-profile and have audio pads if you like listening to music while riding.
They also cost less than Sandbox with just as good quality.

Right now I have a Giro Revolver in Gunship Grey. The only thing I don't like about it is that the matte finish makes stickers kind of difficult to apply, but they stick good enough.


----------



## OhJustFlows

yeah i was deciding between sandbox or bern. i personally dont care about the audio because i take the ear pads off anyway and wear a beanie under my helmet.


----------



## Gdog42

OhJustFlows said:


> wear a beanie under my helmet.


BUt... that makes it TALLER! :blink:


----------



## East§ide

OhJustFlows said:


> yeah i was deciding between sandbox or bern. i personally dont care about the audio because i take the ear pads off anyway and wear a beanie under my helmet.


I do the same exact thing. I don't like the earpads and would rather use ear buds anyway. Honestly Berns just LOOK safer to me


----------



## OhJustFlows

hahahah yeah. the low rider saandboxes look like a baseball helmet... almost like they would shatter if you nailed your head on the landing of a 35 foot kicker


----------



## OhJustFlows

so did you get one size bigger on the helmet with bern since you wear the hat? i know with my old pro-tech i got one size up.


----------



## atr3yu

I finally got some stickers and went a little crazy I think :dizzy:


----------



## East§ide

OhJustFlows said:


> so did you get one size bigger on the helmet with bern since you wear the hat? i know with my old pro-tech i got one size up.


actually I sized up because i also have a Bern Watts in medium that was way too tight with a beanie so when I ordered this I ordered a large..it seems to fit pretty perfectly.


----------



## TommRob

The board is too beautiful to cover with stickers, but I just happen to love RVCA


----------



## Gdog42

atr3yu said:


> I finally got some stickers and went a little crazy I think :dizzy:


Holy crap you have the lens flare sticker! *THAT MAKES YOUR BOARD EPIC.* 

Good job. :thumbsup:


----------



## atr3yu

Lol never even thought of it that way... does look pretty odd now that I pay attention.


----------



## eastcoaststeeze

board looks funny at the tips doing panorama lol


----------



## Steezus Christ

Stealthlead said:


> I derped my board since I was getting sick of Ride's fairly ugly turquoise. Just some carbon fiber and scraps left over from work cut by me.
> 
> Before-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since I can be such a derp on the slopes..


looks sick!! props for PHD hoody too


----------



## Littlebigdreams

df_321 said:


> Where do you guys get all of you large stickers?


if you want some interesting stickers that not a lot of other people have, you can check out redbubble.com

They have a huge selection of stickers for virtually anything. 

the downside is that they're pretty expensive, I think it's usually cheaper to buy more than 10 so that the price is dropped to $1 each instead of $2


----------



## soup4campbell

New board. Just decorated it. Nice with the stickers.

Also, when people criticize or make fun of your sticker job, getting defensive and lashing out irrationally makes you look like more of a cook than your lame sticker job. 

(Before he who shall not be named got all heated and crazy, some of the comments bashing his stickers kinda broke my heart a little. Even though they were totally valid criticisms in my opinion, I felt badly for him, but I lost 70 percent of the sympathy I had he started going at people.. It's ok dude! I still have 30 percent sympathy for you! Just try not to be a tool in the future! :thumbsup

Anyway, here's what I cam up with for my new grandpops:


----------



## SnowOwl

^^ Nice youngblood 

I just started slapping stickers on mine:


----------



## shelbybeck

nice stik's evr1, but I think ima go naked for awhile.....


----------



## DrnknZag

Stickers go on my rack fairing, not my decks...



Gets 4-5 new ones every year.


----------



## KentoBento

So I know the general rule of thumb about stickers is that you should only rep companies that you actually have products from and that you shouldn't crossbrand. (ex. Oakley goggles/Oakley sticker, DC wear/ DC sticker and Burton board/ Burton sticker)
But what if you have gear from multiple companies. An example is if I have Quiksilver outerwear but all my midlayer+baselayer is from Burton, which company's sticker do I put on the board? Another is if I have goggles from both Dragon and Oakley, what do I do?


----------



## Stealthlead

Steezus Christ said:


> looks sick!! props for PHD hoody too


Thanks a lot!! Wow someone recognized the hoody! ^_^ Two years later and both the wrap and hoodie are holding up strong. If anyone is interested in a wrap in the CO area, PM me. I've done a lot since mine.


----------



## SnowOwl

Stealthlead said:


> Thanks a lot!! Wow someone recognized the hoody! ^_^ Two years later and both the wrap and hoodie are holding up strong. If anyone is interested in a wrap in the CO area, PM me. I've done a lot since mine.



Pussy Hungry Dawgs?


----------



## geebou

KentoBento said:


> So I know the general rule of thumb about stickers is that you should only rep companies that you actually have products from and that you shouldn't crossbrand. (ex. Oakley goggles/Oakley sticker, DC wear/ DC sticker and Burton board/ Burton sticker)
> But what if you have gear from multiple companies. An example is if I have Quiksilver outerwear but all my midlayer+baselayer is from Burton, which company's sticker do I put on the board? Another is if I have goggles from both Dragon and Oakley, what do I do?


Seriously?

Do whatever the f*** you want!

Here's a little piece of advice: Nobody, and I mean NOBODY cares about what stickers are on your board:dunno:


----------



## SnowOwl

geebou said:


> Seriously?
> 
> Do whatever the f*** you want!
> 
> Here's a little piece of advice: Nobody, and I mean NOBODY cares about what stickers are on your board:dunno:


Apparently you do


----------



## snowklinger

I decided to sticker and ride her backwards for the end of her life.

Mainly because my original heelside edge is cracked in 2 places and pokes out a bit when flexed, Ill try to break this new edge before she dies.



yes I have a giant pile of 32 stickers.

its volcom stickers that are rare.


----------



## KentoBento

really? because I see 13 pages full of posts about stickers on snowboards


----------



## StuckInThe808

*Quiver*

Here's a few of my older boards, can't wait to use them this season!


----------



## ThisIsSnow

I like putting stickers of companies that sponsor me on my board. Problem is noone is willing to sponsor me :laugh:

I find the graphics on my '13 Rossignol Templar a little cluttered, so I didn't want to sticker it up more. A pet peeve I had is that Rossignol decided to slap the specs all over the board - the model name appears 6 times on the board, and for some reason Rossignol decided to write the length of the board twice, and make those the only things on the board written in reflective paint :dunno:

So here's my sticker job to cover up the reflective paint (and the wolf to cover up a barcode). No prizes for guessing what my name is


----------



## Fewdfreak

Not a huge sticker person but also not a huge fan of the color purple either so I gots creative with two of my sticks. Sticker brands of stuff I have or wear.

Gonna have to redo the tail stickers on the Gnu as I chipped up the end of my board Thursday and they are coming off and I wasn't digging it that much anyway.


----------



## tradnwaves4snow

stickers are lame. im not sponsored so i dont have to advertise. that said i do have a go parko sticker though, gotta support your mates.


----------



## dbfutrell

*Here's mine*

Burton Clash


----------



## HurtonBair

I usually only have one or two stickers. Primarily for identification purposes. This year I only have one. I don't even like most stickers.


----------



## porfavor

My old Elan Prodigy board


----------



## speedjason

I took all my stickers and stomp pad off last weekend. going naked feels good.


----------



## SoCalSoul

Band Aid Bombed my Helmet

Not sure if that's bad karma...:dunno:...but I like it...


----------



## Thatsnowboarder

Max89 said:


> Yeah... I know I have a problem...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where did you get that butters sticker its awesome


----------



## OU812

Just one....


----------



## Steezus Christ

been planning on turning my old 168 burton canyon into a fish for a while now, with that i think it needs an entirely new look as well. the plan is to paint the whole thing gold or some other colour, let it dry then cut out a bunch of sayings, phrases or pictures as a stencil and stick them down to the board and then spray paint over the rest black or another colour. once it drys i peel the stencils off and bam, gold decals all over. haven't decided on the colours yet but i plan on covering pretty much every part of the board kinda like the first years k2 happy hour design, where all the team members had their own little piece of "art" on the board.


----------



## OU812

^^ make sure you clear coat otherwise the paint won't last.


----------



## Steezus Christ

thanks for the tip! i wasn't sure exactly what to use but i figured i'd find a product somewhere out in the world that would work.. unfortunately the board is on the other side of the world so its going to have to wait until i make my way back there


----------



## brownSnow

i like riding with Bob close to me,


----------



## radiomuse210

I'm not a fan of stickering my own board - maybe if it was a solid color with little or no graphics on the topsheet, I would throw a few die cuts on there. I have a 2015 NS Onyx and the graphic is too sweet to put stickers on it imo.  Maybe some small die cuts similar to what I have on my car's back windshield. I see some creative sticker jobs here that really match the board, so props to you guys. I also saw some that made me cringe, but I realize everybody likes different things.


----------



## ZacAttakk

I don't really like to sticker bomb my boards but the top sheet was cracking on this old Ride Crush so I loaded it up to keep the top sheet intact. My lib tech is a beauty on its own. No need for stickers


----------



## SnowOwl

radiomuse210 said:


> I'm not a fan of stickering my own board - maybe if it was a solid color with little or no graphics on the topsheet, I would throw a few die cuts on there. I have a 2015 NS Onyx and the graphic is too sweet to put stickers on it imo.


I keep my Turbo Dream clean


----------



## Steezus Christ

ZacAttakk said:


> I don't really like to sticker bomb my boards but the top sheet was cracking on this old Ride Crush so I loaded it up to keep the top sheet intact. My lib tech is a beauty on its own. No need for stickers


stickering that t.rice would be a sin!! I had the same board and refused to put to stickers on it, mainly because that design is so graphic as it is... then i hit a tree and snapped it, but got the art of flight limited edition as a warranty instead because they were all out of the original decks


----------



## radiomuse210

ZacAttakk said:


> I don't really like to sticker bomb my boards but the top sheet was cracking on this old Ride Crush so I loaded it up to keep the top sheet intact. My lib tech is a beauty on its own. No need for stickers


That Lib is fuckin sweet! :dance:


----------



## TimelessDescent

ZacAttakk said:


> View attachment 52986
> 
> 
> I don't really like to sticker bomb my boards but the top sheet was cracking on this old Ride Crush so I loaded it up to keep the top sheet intact. My lib tech is a beauty on its own. No need for stickers



Nice gear. Alot of potential energy just waiting to be used. That diet soda has to go in the trash though.:hairy:


----------



## TimelessDescent

SnowOwl said:


> I keep my Turbo Dream clean


You have some clean looking rides...


----------



## ZacAttakk

Steezus Christ said:


> stickering that t.rice would be a sin!! I had the same board and refused to put to stickers on it, mainly because that design is so graphic as it is... then i hit a tree and snapped it, but got the art of flight limited edition as a warranty instead because they were all out of the original decks


Every time I ding the top sheet i cringe. Mike Parillo is the man


----------



## ZacAttakk

radiomuse210 said:


> That Lib is fuckin sweet! :dance:


Thanks!



TimelessDescent said:


> Nice gear. Alot of potential energy just waiting to be used. That diet soda has to go in the trash though.:hairy:


haha call me a pussy or what ever but regular coke is to sweet for me:finger1:. I am a firm believer in drinking just water but those are there for my cheat days


----------



## TimelessDescent

ZacAttakk said:


> Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> haha call me a pussy or what ever but regular coke is to sweet for me:finger1:. I am a firm believer in drinking just water but those are there for my cheat days



Yea...cheat days are a must. Plus theres many examples of people that dont eat clean at all and are in great shape. I think it depends on what you do physically. I try to stay away from artificial sweeteners which is what keeps me away from diet soda. I do indulge a Coke here and there...especially when eating Ben and Jerrys ice cream for some reason. I just use the calories up working out mostly.


----------



## ZacAttakk

TimelessDescent said:


> Yea...cheat days are a must. Plus theres many examples of people that dont eat clean at all and are in great shape. I think it depends on what you do physically. I try to stay away from artificial sweeteners which is what keeps me away from diet soda. I do indulge a Coke here and there...especially when eating Ben and Jerrys ice cream for some reason. I just use the calories up working out mostly.


Artificial sweeteners are ok as long as you don't consume a lot. It's the aspartame you have to watch out for but hey you only live once.


----------



## lancemanly424

I drink mostly water to counter-act all the booze I have drank. But I'll treat myself to a monster once and a while.


----------



## SnowOwl

TimelessDescent said:


> You have some clean looking rides...


Thank you sir

Left to right: K2 TD 159, Lib Attack Banana 156, Forum Destroyer 152

Wasn't aware this was a soft drink thread lol


----------



## lancemanly424

No stickers on mine but i got some LibTech spikes for the stomp pad to keep the with black metal theme \m/ 
Edit: damn phone rotated the camera on me


----------



## SnowOwl

lancemanly424 said:


> Edit: damn phone rotated the camera on me


you mean the camera rotated the photo?


----------



## lancemanly424

SnowOwl said:


> you mean the camera rotated the photo?


Dahhhh you got me!


----------



## Ravaging Rami

Say what you will, but I still think the graphics on the 2013-14 trice pro is sick.


----------



## SnowOwl

Ravaging Rami said:


> *Say what you will,* but I still think the graphics on the 2013-14 trice pro is sick.





ZacAttakk said:


> View attachment 52986
> 
> My lib tech is a beauty on its own. No need for stickers





radiomuse210 said:


> That Lib is fuckin sweet! :dance:





Steezus Christ said:


> stickering that t.rice would be a sin!!


Pretty sure every one said the same thing, keep the deck clean because they like the graphics?


----------



## Ravaging Rami

Yep, right here is why^
Tell me that doesn't make you want to shred?


----------



## Steezus Christ

why you post a board you don't want to sticker in the official sticker job thread


----------



## Ravaging Rami

Steezus Christ said:


> why you post a board you don't want to sticker in the official sticker job thread


If you look back earlier there was threadjack to a discussion on prime deck art that doesn't deserve to be stickered.


----------

